# Zotac GeForce GTX 970 Amp! Extreme  sur Hackintosh



## taipuna (18 Décembre 2014)

bonjour,

je me suis fait un hackintosh il y a un an avec un i7 4770k et 32 go de Ram sur carte mère Gigabyte Z87x-UD3H
jusqu'a présent j'utilisais le chipset graphique de la carte mère... mais j'ai envie de plus de puissance... notament pour finalcut pro X et suite Adobe (principalement fcpx)

je pensais essayer cette carte : Zotac GeForce GTX 970 Amp! Extreme (400 )

quelqu'un l'a t'il déjà tester sur un hackintosh ? et notament sur final cut X

Qu'en pensez vous ? Auriez vous des suggestions ?


----------



## Hasgarn (18 Décembre 2014)

Clairement, c'est une excellente carte. Tous les tests s'accordent à le dire.

Mais, je me demande si ce n'est pas trop pour du montage. 

Les bonnes questions sont : 
- 4K ?
- Final Cut utilise-t'il de manière intensive le GPU (je crois que oui, même très intensivement) ?
- une grosse carte n'est-elle pas moins puissante pour cet usage que 2 moins bonnes à 400  les 2 (de chez AMD pour le coup, pour matcher l'architecture du Mac Pro (et la réponse est oui, vu sur Barefeats) ?
- gros jeux vidéos ?
Pour Adobe, je peux de te dire que contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire, le GPU n'est pas tant utilisé et une carte moins chère et moins puissante fera le même job. Prend plus dans ce cas une FirePro V4900, c'est assez.

Je ne l'ai pas testé, mais ceci devrait déjà te permettre de savoir si l'achat est valable ou pas.

En espérant avoir été utile.


----------



## Leplouc (18 Décembre 2014)

Assez d'accord avec Hasgarn. Je ne suis pas certain que FCP soit hyper gourmand à ce niveau.
Pour Adobe Lightroom c'est certain, la CG intégrée à la carte mère est largement suffisante.

Pas mal de fils sur le site de Tc86 dont celui-ci : http://www.fcp.co/forum/hardware/18250-brucex-try-this-new-final-cut-pro-x-benchmark

J'ai fait le test à cette occasion et obtenu 71 secondes...
(GTX 650)


----------



## Sgzag (19 Décembre 2014)

Leplouc a dit:


> Assez d'accord avec Hasgarn. Je ne suis pas certain que FCP soit hyper gourmand à ce niveau.
> Pour Adobe Lightroom c'est certain, la CG intégrée à la carte mère est largement suffisante.
> 
> Pas mal de fils sur le site de Tc86 dont celui-ci : http://www.fcp.co/forum/hardware/18250-brucex-try-this-new-final-cut-pro-x-benchmark
> ...




Quelles sont donc les cartes graphiques qui offrent le meilleur rendement avec FCPX tout en assurant une bonne intégration dans un hackintosh?
Car les macbookpro qui possèdent une CG sont équipés d'une NVIDIA GeForce GT 750, alors que pour les Imac 5k, le choix s'est porté sur une AMD Radeon R9 M290X avec 2 Go.


----------



## Hasgarn (19 Décembre 2014)

> Quelles sont donc les cartes graphiques qui offrent le meilleur rendement avec FCPX tout en assurant une bonne intégration dans un hackintosh?



http://www.barefeats.com/tube02.html

Là, tu sais quelles GPU sont utilisés dans des vrais Macs 

Franchement, du moment que ta carte fait de l'Open GL, ça devrait rouler. Même avec nVidia.

La marque importe peu, du moment que tu injectes les bons Kext.


----------

